# Game Companies in India



## gagan007 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hii all,

Can anyone here tell me the names (and site-links if possible) of the companies in India who develop games, be it PC or mobile games.

Any kind of help is appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aadipa (Dec 26, 2005)

www.indiagames.com [PC][Console][Mobile]
www.gameloft.com [Mobile]
www.dhuva.com [PC][Console][Mobile]
www.jamdat.com [Mobile]
www.mauj.com [Mobile]
www.mobile2win.com [Mobile]
www.small-device.com [Mobile]
www.nazara.com [Mobile]
www.paradox-studios.com [PC][Mobile]
www.hungamamobile.com [Mobile]
www.lntinfotech.com [Mobile]


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanx a lot aadipa, that was a great help.


----------



## aadipa (Dec 26, 2005)

BTW I work in Hungama Mobile... ask if you need any other info?


----------



## asdf1223 (Dec 26, 2005)

isnt gameloft a french subsidary of ubisoft?


----------



## aadipa (Dec 26, 2005)

asdf1223 said:
			
		

> isnt gameloft a french subsidary of ubisoft?


Yes.. but they now also have a development center in Hydrabad for J2ME.. recently started, about a month back.


----------



## sniper_1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi all,
       m workin in a softwaree firm as tester(manual) cud anyone suggest me as to how should i make a career in gaming from here..
Please.


----------



## mandar5 (Mar 21, 2009)

How to get job in gaming companies in india as quality analyst?What qualifications are required?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 21, 2009)

U guys forgot FX Labs which developed a decent Ghajini game.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2009)

*www.fxlabs.com/ [PC]


----------



## jithin.rao (Dec 26, 2009)

Gameloft Pune Has been Acquired by Ubisoft, keeping the Gameloft Hyderabad as it is, so that adds one more name to the list 

www.ubisoft.com [PC][Console][Handhelds]

There are a couple of hyderabad companies which made a couple shakes this year on various platforms.

www.7seastech.com [Web][PC][Mobile]
www.gameshastra.com [PC][Console][Handhelds]
Aurona Technologies www.pstl.in/index_aurona.html [PC][Console][Handhelds]


----------



## tarun321 (Jan 13, 2010)

sniper_1 said:


> Hi all,
> m workin in a softwaree firm as tester(manual) cud anyone suggest me as to how should i make a career in gaming from here..
> Please.



Careers in Gaming

A key factor restricting the growth of animation and gaming in India is the scarcity of skilled professionals. Come to the Careers in Gaming Track at IGDS 2010 (www.devmarch.com/gamedevelopersummit) to learn about facets such as What type of education you need to land that job? What type of portfolio you should put together? How do you make contacts and network from the Global Game Development community? What are standard hiring practices? You will also hear the various Gaming companies on the plans and methods they are adopting to attract and motivate individual talents, as well as strategies employed in game development and /or operation studios. Find out more about how to participate at India Game Developer Summit 2010 to be held on Saturday, February 27th in Bangalore at www.gamedevelopersummit.com. The summit is endorsed by IGDA (International Game Developer Association): *www.igda.org/. Companies participating in this conference include Adobe, Ubisoft, Gameshastra, HP, Tata and others.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jan 17, 2010)

can u guys list some high-end games made by indian gaming companies?. I read that Forza Motorsport for Xbox360 was outsourced to an indian developer..don remember which one..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 17, 2010)

hm.. Hanuman for ps2, Agni, ghazini for pc. That's all i know.

Forza is developed by 10 turn studios.. I don't think MS will be pleased if they outsource it to india gaming industry.


----------



## jithin.rao (Jan 17, 2010)

High end game? I am not sure what you mean by that? If its the AAA games, well Indian companies need time to compete with the international standards in content and game quality, its open and its evolving.

Proudly I can jot down "100 All Time Favorites" for Nintendo DS by Ubisoft Pune to be completely done here in India, with an India team and the whole credits go to the very same team.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jan 17, 2010)

How much is piracy an issue for Indian gaming companies developing games specifically for India?. If piracy is a problem can they use digital distribution services like STEAM ( broadband adoption & bandwidth in India is increasing by the day right?  )


----------



## tejuswi_sinha (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,

Can somebody provide the names of the top game development companies of India as well as International..... also if an rough estimate of the gaming industry(Value) in india can be found out.

Thanks in advance


----------

